

HDMI 2.0 officially announced: 18Gbps bandwidth, 60fps 4K, 32 channel audio - a1a
http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/04/hdmi-2-0-official-4k-60fps-32-channel-audio

======
a1a
The press release itself:
[http://www.hdmi.org/press/press_release.aspx?prid=133](http://www.hdmi.org/press/press_release.aspx?prid=133)

